# swollen eyes on common goldfish



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello peeps

I have a goldfish with suspected dropsy, his eyes are popping out of his head and i dont think its good as hes stopped eating now. i cant find any epsom salt localy ( i heard that can somtimes help) do you think it would be kinder to end his painfull looking life with clove oil as i have a 10ml bottle of it. I will feel mean killing it and i really dont want to either. maybe its best for the little fella? is he in pain? what do you guys think?
He is in a hospital tank with a small filter/airater next to the main aquarium so he can see his mates. his body isnt bloated yet but he dose have a small red dot on one side that looks like blood coming through the scales (best way i can describe it) 

kill or not to kill that is the question?

Many thanks guys


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are your water parameters? Do frequent water changes. It seems like a case of exophthalmus to me rather than dropsy and this is brought by bad water quality. What is your size of tank and what kind of goldfish is it?


----------



## goldfishboy (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry i didnt put the perams up as there was nothing out of the ordenary showing, that was my first job testing the water, but if you really want to know normal water conditions i will post them. 
I know the nitrogen cycle all to well  the main aquarium is very well established(3 years) with a slightly oversized filter and heavy airation. I change 20% of the water a week using a gravel vacume, i only rinse the filter in tank water when its flow is slower then normal (once a month ish) all other fish are looking very bright and active. my sick fish was always the smallest and i guess he is just a runt. 
He is still in hospital at the moment and i am doing regular water changes too.
I think it might be kinder to finish him off? what do you guys think?


----------

